# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  [VR] No man's sky..........le jeu qui a ressuscité 2 fois :o

## septicflesh

Salut ici

No man's sky c'est un jeu d'exploration de combat et de survie qui a eu plusieurs DLC. Apres plusieurs renaissance le jeu nous propose un format VR d'exception.

J'ai pu test le jeu pendant 2h avec mon rift et je peux vous dire WAOUH !!!! Et quand on est dans le vaisseau je trouve les contrôles bien. Le fait de poser ses bras sur ses accoudoirs de sa chaise et de manier nos contrôleurs comme un joystick et la poignet accélération ça fait vraiment le taf

J'ai cependant constaté quelque bug d'interface notamment lorsqu'on ouvre un coffre légèrement penché et bien l'interface l'est aussi, mais PUTAIN hormis ça qu'est ce que c'est beau.

Il est actuellement a -50% soit 28 euros et vous ne pouvez pas passer à coter jusq'au 21 aout  ::): 
https://store.steampowered.com/app/275850/No_Mans_Sky/

----------


## 564.3

Pour ref, le topic CPC général à propos du jeu: https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...ao%C3%BBt-2019
Je suppose qu'ici on devrait éventuellement discuter des spécificités VR.

Je remets le post concernant le paramétrage pour les perfs.




> Pour ceux qui veulent tweaker NMS, les refs qui ont l'air d'avoir le vent en poupe:
> - https://steamcommunity.com/app/27585...1537290748334/
> - https://old.reddit.com/r/oculus/comm...ly_in_vr_with/
> 
> En résumé:
> - désactiver le vsync (via panneau de controle GPU et in-game, dans le doute)
> - limite de FPS au max du casque
> - résolution au minimum (rendu écran)
> - vérifier le super sampling (aucun in-game, raisonnable dans SteamVR)
> ...


Les mecs d'UploadVR n'arrivent pas non plus à ne pas avoir de reprojection avec des GPU haut de gamme. Ca reste quand même jouable, mais faut pas être trop sensible.

Le pire reste le vol près des planètes, peut-être plus pour des problèmes d'I/O que de GPU (à vérifier).
Sinon j'ai fait une mesure des perfs alors que je faisais des quêtes sur une planète (pas de vol), et mon GPU chauffe bien à fond:

----------


## septicflesh

C'est vraiment etrange et avec ma 1080 je n'ai pas ressenti de baisse de Framerate hormis pendant le chargement d'une nouvelle partie  ::o: 

Quand je vois les recommandations comme baisser au minimum niveau graphique c'est chaud  ::o:

----------


## 564.3

> C'est vraiment etrange et avec ma 1080 je n'ai pas ressenti de baisse de Framerate hormis pendant le chargement d'une nouvelle partie 
> 
> Quand je vois les recommandations comme baisser au minimum niveau graphique c'est chaud


Peut-être que tu ne remarques pas la reprojection, essayes de mesurer les perfs ou de voir les stats avec les outils de base.
J'ai voulu faire une 2e session avec VR-CAT pour enregistrer le timing des frames en plus, mais j'avais plus de jus dans les controleurs, ce qui est gênant pour jouer  ::ninja::

----------


## septicflesh

> Peut-être que tu ne remarques pas la reprojection, essayes de mesurer les perfs ou de voir les stats avec les outils de base.
> J'ai voulu faire une 2e session avec VR-CAT pour enregistrer le timing des frames en plus, mais j'avais plus de jus dans les controleurs, ce qui est gênant pour jouer


je t'avoue j'ai un peu la flemme je vois juste que mon  proco est a peine a 60% avec obs en arriere plan et que ma CG n'est pas prise a fond non plus et que mes ventillos font hyper bien le travaille. Du coup voila :D

----------


## vectra

Je pense que je vais faire un saut dessus... quand j'aurai vidé mon backlog  ::P: 
Et peut-être laissé passer quelques correctifs.

----------


## 564.3

> je t'avoue j'ai un peu la flemme je vois juste que mon  proco est a peine a 60% avec obs en arriere plan et que ma CG n'est pas prise a fond non plus et que mes ventillos font hyper bien le travaille. Du coup voila :D


En cas de reprojection stable ça prend moins de ressources aussi. Faudrait que je teste en passant le casque à 120Hz et en forçant le motion smoothing. Ça fait le rendu du jeu à 60Hz + 60Hz d'images synthétiques, comme sur PSVR typiquement.
Mais si ça tape sérieusement sur mon CPU comme un gars disait sur Reddit, c'est peut-être pas l'idée du siècle… il est déjà à 80% contrairement au tiens.

----------


## FixB

J'accroche vraiment au jeu en VR. Je ne l'avais pas essayé avant, mais je ne suis pas certain que j'aurais accroché en 'pancake'. C'est vraiment l'immersion qui m'a vraiment plu.
Par contre, la taille de l'inventaire limite vraiment rapidement. Faut que je trouve un moyen d'améliorer ça rapidos  :;):

----------


## 564.3

Bon, nouveau retournement de situation suite à la mise à jour de ce post:
https://www.reddit.com/r/NoMansSkyTh...ktop_view_and/

Notamment il n'a pas de différence de perf entre le min et ultra pour la plupart des paramètres sauf Terrain Tessellation. Quasi l'opposé des recommandations de Heaney. À tester…

Sinon ça recolle avec d'autres.

Hors du jeu:
 panneau de controle du GPU: "vsync" = off , "prefer maximum performance" = on, "VR precomputed frames" = "application controlled" (NVidia, par défaut normalement) *:\steamapps\common\No Man's Sky\Binaries\NMS.exe : clic droit / properties / compatibility / change high dpi settings / override high dpi scaling settings = application controlled *:\steamapps\common\No Man's Sky\Binaries\SETTINGS : éditer TKGRAPHICSSETTINGS.VR.MXML et TKGRAPHICSSETTINGS.mxml pour mettre numlowthreads = 0 et numhighthreads = 8 (ou moins selon son CPU) si le motion smoothing est désactivé (pour gagner du CPU), faire shift-a sur la fênetre du jeu pour aussi désactiver la reprojection asynchrone désactiver l'ASW pour ceux qui ont un casque Oculus

Dans le jeu:
 FPS bien au dessus des capacités du casque (genre +10fps ou plus), il semblerait que ça améliore les perfs pour la reprojection résolution (écran): au minimum, sauf si on veut quand même garder de l'AA et anisotropic filtering désactiver l'anti-aliasing (éventuellement augmenter le supersampling de SteamVR plutôt) et diminuer l'anisotropic filtering mettre tout en Ultra (pas de différence de perfs avec le min), sauf Terrain Tessellation (seul paramètre qui change les perfs dans son cas)

Il a quand même une GTX 1080ti et un Ryzen 2700x.

En attendant un patch pour que le rendu soit en mode direct VR (pour éviter tout ce bricolage), et qu'ils ajoutent le masquage du rendu des zones non affichées en VR (+15-20% de perfs selon des ingés de Valve).
Mais pour l'instant ils corrigent plutôt des bugs qui entrainent des crashs.

----------


## Jefiban

Le jeu plante lorsque je lance une partie en cliquant sur un mode de jeu (normal, survie...). Une idée?

----------


## 564.3

> Le jeu plante lorsque je lance une partie en cliquant sur un mode de jeu (normal, survie...). Une idée?


Normalement les devs ont corrigé pas mal de causes de crash ces derniers temps.
Chez moi le jeu rame anormalement, mais je n'ai pas encore eu de crash.

J'ai encore fait des tests ce soir, et ça rame toujours bien (même plus ?). A la fin j'ai mis tout au min et le SS à 50%, ça ne change rien (GTX 1070 à fond et reprojections). J'ai du rater un truc, c'est pas possible. Sinon je crois que je vais attendre encore quelques patchs avant de m'y mettre sérieusement.

----------


## nodulle

Pour ma part il est en reprojection mais reste relativement jouable. J'ai testé en désactivant l'asw, le nombre de fps tourne autour de 60 mais dans le ressentis ça n'a pas l'air de changer grand chose. J'ai pas testé tout les tweak de ton post, j'ai un peu la flemme de perdre mon temps à bidouiller. Je vais attendre que ça se décante avant de le relancer.

Pour info mes perfs en jeu :


On voit bien quand je désactive l'asw au milieu !  ::P:

----------


## FixB

Pas de crash de mon côté pour le moment.
Je débute vraiment avec le jeu. J'ai juste trouvé un vaisseau crashé gràce à un je-sais-plus-quel-scanner. J'ai pas bien lu ce qui était dit quand j'ai voulu récupérer le vaisseau.; en fait, ça swap les vaisseaux (et j'ai pas trouvé comment faire marche arrière). Du coup, je me retrouve avec un vaisseau certes un peu mieux, mais pété de partout et il me faut réparer des tonnes de trucs  :;):

----------


## 564.3

> On voit bien quand je désactive l'asw au milieu !


Wow t'as un CPU de la NASA et un max de RAM.
Marrant que t'arrives autant à maximiser le GPU avec l'ASW désactivé, je croyais qu'un autre mécanisme de reprojection prenait le relais.
Là on dirait qu'il tente de calculer le rendu de chaque frame quoi qu'il arrive, ou quelque chose du genre.

Hier soir j'ai enregistré les perfs de quelques tests de paramétrages avec GPUProfiler et FCAT_VR. Je vais faire un petit script de derrière les fagots pour recouper les données, on verra ce que ça donne…

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pas de crash de mon côté pour le moment.
> Je débute vraiment avec le jeu. J'ai juste trouvé un vaisseau crashé gràce à un je-sais-plus-quel-scanner. J'ai pas bien lu ce qui était dit quand j'ai voulu récupérer le vaisseau.; en fait, ça swap les vaisseaux (et j'ai pas trouvé comment faire marche arrière). Du coup, je me retrouve avec un vaisseau certes un peu mieux, mais pété de partout et il me faut réparer des tonnes de trucs


Arf, normalement le vaisseau pété c'est ton premier si tu suis bien le tuto. Le but c'est de t'apprendre des mécanismes en le réparant.
Je sais pas comment t'as fait pour en récupérer un autre avant, faut peut-être un peu de bol à la génération de la planète (?).

----------


## nodulle

> Wow t'as un CPU de la NASA et un max de RAM.
> Marrant que t'arrives autant à maximiser le GPU avec l'ASW désactivé, je croyais qu'un autre mécanisme de reprojection prenait le relais.
> Là on dirait qu'il tente de calculer le rendu de chaque frame quoi qu'il arrive, ou quelque chose du genre.


Oui, j'en ai parlé sur le topic du matos je crois, j'ai changé de config il y a deux semaines avec un ryzen 3700x. Par contre 32 go de ram c'est pas hyper utile mais au moins je suis tranquille.  ::P: 




> Marrant que t'arrives autant à maximiser le GPU avec l'ASW désactivé, je croyais qu'un autre mécanisme de reprojection prenait le relais.
> Là on dirait qu'il tente de calculer le rendu de chaque frame quoi qu'il arrive, ou quelque chose du genre.


Oui, il n'arrive même pas au max de fps définis dans les options, c'est donc normal qu'il tourne à 100%.

----------


## FixB

> Arf, normalement le vaisseau pété c'est ton premier si tu suis bien le tuto. Le but c'est de t'apprendre des mécanismes en le réparant.
> Je sais pas comment t'as fait pour en récupérer un autre avant, faut peut-être un peu de bol à la génération de la planète (?).


Nan, jai bien réparé le premier vaisseau et quitter la planète de daube où j'étais au tout début (elle était assez toxique). Mais plus tard, j'ai trouvé un autre vaisseau grâce a une balise de détresse et je l'ai échangé contre le mien sans faire gaffe que je perdrais mon premier vaisseau avec tout son inventaire  :;):

----------


## 564.3

> Oui, il n'arrive même pas au max de fps définis dans les options, c'est donc normal qu'il tourne à 100%.


Je n'ai jamais vu ça avec SteamVR seul (Vive ou Index). Il y a 3 types de reprojection, et quand le rendu des frames courantes est impossible à tenir (> 11ms) il a l'air de passer en mode "je n'essaie même pas de faire la suivante". Donc le GPU n'est jamais vraiment à fond.
Il doit y avoir une différence de fonctionnement chez Oculus.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Nan, jai bien réparé le premier vaisseau et quitter la planète de daube où j'étais au tout début (elle était assez toxique). Mais plus tard, j'ai trouvé un autre vaisseau grâce a une balise de détresse et je l'ai échangé contre le mien sans faire gaffe que je perdrais mon premier vaisseau avec tout son inventaire


Ok, faudra aussi que je fasse gaffe à cette histoire d'inventaire du vaisseau… C'est quand même étonnant que l'ancien n'existe plus du tout.

Ma première partie (abandonnée) était sur une planète qui n'avait pas l'air trop naze. Mais à la 2e je suis tombé sur une glacée pour démarrer, et maintenant une radioactive…
Pour moi le climat d'enfer c'est celui de base du jeu  ::):

----------


## 564.3

> Hier soir j'ai enregistré les perfs de quelques tests de paramétrages avec GPUProfiler et FCAT_VR. Je vais faire un petit script de derrière les fagots pour recouper les données, on verra ce que ça donne…


En fait c'est pire que ce que je pensais, en général je tourne à 66% de reprojection.
Bon c'est un peu con, j'ai changé plusieurs choses en même temps…

Voilà ce que ça donne avec mon render target par défaut et les options recommandées dans le dernier post (j'ai laissé tous les détails au min quand même), sans motion smoothing.



Et voilà ce que ça donne quand j'ai craqué, remis le motion smoothing (plus agréable) et la cible de rendu à 50% (gros downsampling). Mon GPU est plus à l'aise, mon CPU un peu plus chargé, mais toujours un max de reprojection.

----------


## Jefiban

Qu'est ce que la reprojection et le motion smoothing (je le trouve pas ds les options)  ?

----------


## 564.3

> Qu'est ce que la reprojection et le motion smoothing (je le trouve pas ds les options)  ?


Je cherchais un screenshot, et je suis tombé sur un article d'ETR qui date de quand c'est sorti https://www.etr.fr/actualite/6513-vo...st-arrive.html

Si t'as un Oculus Rift, c'est l'ASW qui est utilisé plutôt.

Mais normalement c'est actif par défaut. Les bidouilles de désactiver les divers mécanismes de reprojection ne m'ont rien apporté de vraiment intéressant.
Je gagne en gros 5ms de temps de rendu mais ça reste à tourner vers 25ms plutôt qu'aux alentours de 10ms… et je gagne peut-être 10% de CPU, mais ça n'a pas l'air bloquant là.
Edit: c'est surtout d'avoir baissé le super sampling qui a diminué le temps de rendu, mais moins que ce que j'aurais espéré: diminuer à ~50% de pixels à calculer n'a fait gagner que 16%… WTF. Enfin c'est peut-être normal, la rasterisation ne doit pas prendre tant de temps que ça avec tout au min.

Sinon le gars qui avait posté ses tests a mis à jour son post, mais je ne vois pas ce qui pourrait me faire passer à moins de 10ms comme il y arrive. Bon, il a une GTX 1080 Ti aussi…

----------


## olive22440

Salut y a t'il des possesseurs de casque wmr qui font tourner No man's Sky? Je suis en vacances et je n'ai pas pu l'essayer encore et j'aimerais savoir si ça tourne bien et si il y a des réglages spécifiques

----------


## 564.3

> Salut y a t'il des possesseurs de casque wmr qui font tourner No man's Sky? Je suis en vacances et je n'ai pas pu l'essayer encore et j'aimerais savoir si ça tourne bien et si il y a des réglages spécifiques


À priori il y avait un crash avec les WMR au début, mais ça a été corrigé depuis.

Coté perfs ça doit être comme pour les autres, si t'as pas un GPU de furieux + bricolé les options (voir posts précédents) pour que ça tourne mieux que pire + ne pas être trop sensible à la reprojection, ça risque d'être compliqué.
J'y ai joué quelques heures avec 66% de reprojection (et des drops par moment), c'est pas agréable mais ça marche quand même.

----------


## olive22440

> À priori il y avait un crash avec les WMR au début, mais ça a été corrigé depuis.
> 
> Coté perfs ça doit être comme pour les autres, si t'as pas un GPU de furieux + bricolé les options (voir posts précédents) pour que ça tourne mieux que pire + ne pas être trop sensible à la reprojection, ça risque d'être compliqué.
> J'y ai joué quelques heures avec 66% de reprojection (et des drops par moment), c'est pas agréable mais ça marche quand même.


Non justement j'ai pas une config de fou furieux, (GTX 1060, i5 4460) mais je pense que ce jeu doit être vraiment sympa en VR quand les différents problèmes seront résolus.

Si c'est le cas, ce sera peut-être l'occasion d'une amélioration de la config (ryzen 3 avec rtx 1080 par exemple)

----------


## Hem

> Salut y a t'il des possesseurs de casque wmr qui font tourner No man's Sky? Je suis en vacances et je n'ai pas pu l'essayer encore et j'aimerais savoir si ça tourne bien et si il y a des réglages spécifiques


En vanilla sans rien tweaker c'est relativement horrible. (rx480 + r5 3600). Ça ram, ça freez, y'a du stutter etc.. 
Si j'ai la patience j'essaierai de régler tout ça mais perso je suis un peu déçu.

----------


## olive22440

> En vanilla sans rien tweaker c'est relativement horrible. (rx480 + r5 3600). Ça ram, ça freez, y'a du stutter etc.. 
> Si j'ai la patience j'essaierai de régler tout ça mais perso je suis un peu déçu.


Les performances n'ont pas l'air d'être au rendez-vous pour le moment. Espérons qu'il y aura une optimisation de ce côté là. Qu'en est il du rendu graphique et de l'immersion en VR?

----------


## 564.3

> Les performances n'ont pas l'air d'être au rendez-vous pour le moment. Espérons qu'il y aura une optimisation de ce côté là. Qu'en est il du rendu graphique et de l'immersion en VR?


Pour le rendu graphique, vu qu'on fout tout au minimum, qu'on diminue le sampling (gros pixels), c'est difficile de dire  ::ninja:: 

Sinon c'est plutôt bien foutu pour une adaptation, et c'est le genre de jeux que j'aime bien.
Il y a quand même des défauts d'ergonomie, c'est plus ça qui m'a déçu parce que j'aurais espéré que ça devienne la référence dans le domaine.
Enfin comme pour les perfs, ils pourront améliorer les choses progressivement. Il y a déjà une bonne base.

Pour l'instant ils corrigent surtout les bugs critiques (du genre crash), ensuite ils auront à traiter une pile d'autres bugs qui posent problème quel que soit la façon dont on y joue (écran ou VR). Je ne crois pas qu'ils arriveront à corriger les plus gros problèmes spécifiques VR de si tôt.

Je vais peut-être le relancer de temps en temps pour tester des choses et/ou voir ce que donnent des patchs. Mais là je me suis bien calmé, et j'attends de pouvoir y jouer dans de meilleurs conditions. J'ai largement de quoi faire pendant ce temps.

----------


## olive22440

> Pour le rendu graphique, vu qu'on fout tout au minimum, qu'on diminue le sampling (gros pixels), c'est difficile de dire 
> 
> Sinon c'est plutôt bien foutu pour une adaptation, et c'est le genre de jeux que j'aime bien.
> Il y a quand même des défauts d'ergonomie, c'est plus ça qui m'a déçu parce que j'aurais espéré que ça devienne la référence dans le domaine.
> Enfin comme pour les perfs, ils pourront améliorer les choses progressivement. Il y a déjà une bonne base.
> 
> Pour l'instant ils corrigent surtout les bugs critiques (du genre crash), ensuite ils auront à traiter une pile d'autres bugs qui posent problème quel que soit la façon dont on y joue (écran ou VR). Je ne crois pas qu'ils arriveront à corriger les plus gros problèmes spécifiques VR de si tôt.
> 
> Je vais peut-être le relancer de temps en temps pour tester des choses et/ou voir ce que donnent des patchs. Mais là je me suis bien calmé, et j'attends de pouvoir y jouer dans de meilleurs conditions. J'ai largement de quoi faire pendant ce temps.


Même après debugage et optimisation je pense qu'il faudra quand même une très bonne config pour avoir un bon rendu...

----------


## 564.3

> Même après debugage et optimisation je pense qu'il faudra quand même une très bonne config pour avoir un bon rendu...


Vu les erreurs techniques pour le rendu VR, je suis curieux de voir où on en sera dans quelques mois.
Selon divers tests, passer la plupart des options du min au max ne change quasi rien au temps de traitement.

----------


## FixB

Perso, je dois pas être trop sensible: ma config est plutôt flaibarde et je me régale !
Le seul truc qui me gène, c'est un effet au niveau de l'eau qui donne une image gauche et droite différentes...

----------


## Jefiban

Il tourne enfin correctement chez moi, mais tout au minimum. Je n'avais pas testé le jeu avant la version VR, et je suis plutôt déçu...

Les planètes n'ont pas l'air de ressembler à grand chose, les créatures idem à part 1 ou 2 rares espèces croisées, elles errent sans but et tournent en rond. Finalement à part un peu de récolte de ressource et l'exploration de choses moches que peut-on faire? Sans compter le pilotage du vaisseau...trop simpliste.

Clairement pas convaincu et j'y suis depuis les fatidiques 2h. Je suis pourtant très bon client des jeux bac à sable mais là non.

----------


## olive22440

J'ai pas trop accès a internet pour voir des tests ,sur youtube par exemple ,pour avoir des retours sur le VR. Mais d'après les avis donnés ici , la déception reste majoritaire...

----------


## poulpator

Perso après 3h de jeu, je suis enchanté par le niveau de détail et la gestion de la VR (sauf le pilotage de vaisseau un peu meh).
Après j'ai une config costaud à base de 2080 Super, et pas de soucis techniques. Mais pour la 20 aine d'euros qu'il m'a coûté c'est clairement dans le haut du panier VR pour moi.

----------


## Igufou

J'avais testé y a un an sans VR, j'avais pas accroché et j'avais demandé un remboursement.

Là, j'avoue que je m'éclate. Après, ça reste du farming de ressources, de la construction de base, mais je trouve que la VR se prête super bien à ce jeu et est assez bien foutu (j'adore l'interface sur les gants, la manière d'activer le scanner ou le multi outils)
C'est vrai que la génération procédurale ne fait pas de miracle, mais de temps en temps on tombe sur des créatures / artefacts assez bien foutu, on se prend au jeu d'avoir une belle collection de vaisseaux, de connaitre les plus de mots possible des langues aliens, puis on avance dans la "quête".

Faut que j'essaie de pousser un peu les détails, je suis tout en intermédiare, et c'est pas super super joli, mais ça rend bien. Effectivement y a un bug d'affichage des zones liquides qui fait un peu loucher.

Bref, pour l'instant, j'accroche bien, j'en suis à +/- 30 heures, c'est 20 euros de VR bien rentabilisé finalement.

----------


## 564.3

Les reviews des sites spécialisés VR sont enthousiastes mais quand même assez mitigés à cause des défauts et problèmes techniques (bugs et perfs):
- https://uploadvr.com/no-mans-sky-vr-review/
- https://www.roadtovr.com/no-mans-sky...space-odyssey/ (plus complet)

C'est des avis plutôt bien équilibrés à mon gout. J'aime bien celui de RoadToVR parce qu'il y a toutes mes critiques, mais ils mettent en avant les qualités aussi.

Sinon le mec qui a fait un post super détaillé pour l'amélioration des perfs a encore fait une mise à jour.
À voir si j'ai le courage de me relancer dans une session de test ou si j'attends un patch officiel:
https://www.reddit.com/r/NoMansSkyTh...ktop_view_and/

----------


## vectra

Dans l'état actuel du bouzin, il faut quelle machine pour jouer fluidement avec un Rift S??

----------


## 564.3

> Dans l'état actuel du bouzin, il faut quelle machine pour jouer fluidement avec un Rift S??


Ce n'est pas si simple malheureusement, ça dépend beaucoup de la partie logicielle et de ce qu'on appelle fluide.

Déjà je serais content que le jeu tourne de façon stable à 45fps, ça serait plus fluide et confortable que mon expérience actuelle.
J'ai joué plusieurs heures à 30fps "quand tout va bien", avec des vagues de frame drops. Voir mes graphs il y a quelques posts, il y a les specs dessus.
À voir ce que ça donne avec les nouvelles recommandations.

Edit: j'ai essayé et c'était quasi tout le temps à 45fps, mais ça me semble moins confortable parce qu'instable. Faudrait que je reteste en forçant la reprojection. Enfin, il y a quand même des moments où je drop carrément des frames (I/Os à priori).
Sinon je ne savais pas qu'il y avait une branche expérimentale du jeu, il faut un code pour y accéder. Voir le post Reddit.

----------


## 564.3

Bon j'étais médisant, ils mettent déjà des optimisations spécifiques VR PC dans le patch expérimental d'aujourd'hui.
https://steamcommunity.com/app/27585...4651166385276/



> Introduced a number of PC-specific VR optimisations (not yet available for Oculus).


S'il y en a qui veulent tenter l'aventure de la branche expérimentale, ils rappellent de backuper ses sauvegardes avant



> Please note there is the possibility that experimental builds may introduce new issues that haven't been caught in test. We'd like to recommend that all players back up their save files, by making a local copy of the st_[userid] folder found here: %appdata%\HelloGames\NMS\

----------


## septicflesh

Oué tres franchement en VR je prends mon pied, il fait parti des HITs a avoir en jeu VR. Cela reste un jeu d'exploration arcade mais perso ça me va tres bien.
Meme si en mode survie je galère et que les aliens dans les oeufs m'ont bien fait sursauté xD

----------


## 564.3

J'ai testé le patch, ils ont ajouté les masques pour améliorer les perfs pour la VR mais je ne sais pas si le rendu se fait en mode direct, et qu'on peut arrêter de bidouiller par ailleurs.

Ça tiens bien les 45fps à part pendant des chargements, mais ça reste instable avec quelques frame drops régulières.
Au début j'étais sur la planète avec du 13ms instable et petites frame drops, le plateau à 15ms c'est quand j'étais dans le vaisseau je suppose, puis quelques pics de chargement pendant le voyage spatial, un long moment sur la base spatiale (léger graphiquement), téléporteur jusqu'à la planète et de nouveau plus chargé / motion smoothing instable.


Je crois que je vais sortir de la béta de SteamVR surtout. Les modifs qu'ils ont fait pour le motion smoothing l'ont rendu trop instable à mon gout, et le mettre always on ne compense pas vraiment là.

Edit: en fait le motion smoothing est bien stable, j'avais oublié que je stackais ça avec les frame drops. C'est plutôt ça problème, et elle n'ont pas de raison d'être vu les ressources dispo et le timing max des frames. Il y a un soucis quelque part… j'en avais beaucoup moins avant.

----------


## wiotts

Moi qui hésitait à me le prendre, les retours sur les performances m'ont assez refroidi. Du haut de ma gtx 970 je crois que je vais attendre un peu d'avoir upgrade ma config.

----------


## Hem

Après le jeu est aussi jouable en desktop, c'est pas une perte sèche si il est pas jouable parfaitement en vr.

----------


## 564.3

Pour Subnautica j'avais craqué et j'y ai joué sur écran (avant les mods), mais pour celui là les devs ont l'air motivés à patcher le mode VR.

Avant leur dernier patch expérimental j'étais à ~15-20ms en exploration de planète, depuis je suis plutôt à ~10-15ms. À noter que dans mon post précédent le libellé est faux et j'étais avec une cible de rendu bien dégueu en 1240x1382.
Cet après midi j'ai retesté avec SteamVR 1.6, et j'avais quand même pas mal de passages à 30fps alors que le frame time GPU avait l'air correct. La modif qu'ils ont fait sur SteamVR beta semble quand même efficace dans mon contexte, finalement.

En tous cas ça prend le bon chemin, idéalement faudrait que ça descende de façon stable aux alentours de 10ms voir moins pour que je puisse remonter les options graphiques.
À voir ce que ça donne dans quelques patchs de plus, c'était probablement le gain de perfs le plus facile à faire là.
D'un autre coté, à chaque fois que je fais un test de perfs je fini par y jouer plus longtemps et progresser dans les objectifs…

----------


## 564.3

Bon, j'ai tenté la dernière version expérimentale qui était supposé améliorer les perfs, mais rien de bien notable. Avec des paramètres au plancher je tiens à peu près les 45fps avec assez peu de framedrops. J'ai retenté d'augmenter les options, mais ça n'améliore pas tant le rendu que ça et le framerate devient plus instable.
À noter aussi que l'optimisation des perfs de motion smoothing sont passées en version stable dans SteamVR (pour ceux qui ont un Vive ou Index).

J'y ai encore joué 1h quand même.

----------


## BisonRavi

Drap  :Popcorn:

----------


## FixB

Bon, depuis peu, j'ai du mal à viser avec mon outil quand je suis sur une planète, alors que je n'avais aucun problème avant. Ca le fait à quelqu'un d'autre?
Sinon, je viens d'avoir mon premier Freighter, mais je sais pas trop quoi construire dedans.
Enfin, quand j'arrive dans la base 'Anomaly', je croise plein de joueurs; certains se 'parlent' via leurs claviers (donc, sûrement des joueurs non-VR); vous faites comment en VR pour communiquer?

----------


## Oyooh

No Man's sky est à moitier prix sur Steam en ce moment.
Ca donne quoi aujourd'hui concernant l'optimisation?

ça rame toujours autant?

----------


## 564.3

> No Man's sky est à moitier prix sur Steam en ce moment.
> Ca donne quoi aujourd'hui concernant l'optimisation?
> 
> ça rame toujours autant?


Ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas relancé, je vais peut-être tester la nouvelle grosse mise à jour demain.
Enfin je m'attends pas à des miracles, je verrais une fois que j'aurais upgradé CPU/RAM si ça change quelque chose.

----------


## 564.3

> Ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas relancé, je vais peut-être tester la nouvelle grosse mise à jour demain.
> Enfin je m'attends pas à des miracles, je verrais une fois que j'aurais upgradé CPU/RAM si ça change quelque chose.


Bon, j'y ai rejoué un peu plus d'1h et j'ai toujours les mêmes problèmes de perf. Le frametime total a tendance à être au dessus de 11ms (moins de 90fps).
Par contre même avec la reprojection "always on" et en ayant beaucoup diminué la cible de rendu, j'ai des frame drops et parfois de la reprojection 2/3. Ça correspond en général à des moments d'usage plus intense du CPU (pas à fond non plus), ou à des chargements.
Je verrais ce que ça donne le jour où j'upgraderais CPU/RAM (actuellement i5-4590 et 8Go), mais c'est un des jeux où ça devrait y avoir pas mal d'impact.
En attendant c'est jouable mais pas super confortable, et je préfère me concentrer sur d'autres choses.

----------


## Oyooh

Merci pour le retour!
A 20 boules, je vais peut-être craquer quand même.

----------


## 564.3

Un mod essaie de corriger certains problèmes de leur implémentation VR:
https://www.nexusmods.com/nomanssky/mods/1563
Et annonce/discussion sur reddit.

Pour ceux qui restent assis ça n'a pas vraiment d'utilité (à part virer le gros HUD s'ils veulent), vu que ça a été conçu pour être utilisé comme ça (pour PSVR en gros).

Mais pour ceux qui bougent et se tournent IRL ça semble intéressant. Enfin ça ne corrige pas tout, l'usage du multitool a l'air de dépendre de sa position par rapport au centre de l'espace de jeu, du coup il propose des bidouilles. Et pour ceux qui alternent assis/debout aussi.

Je ne suis pas sûr de savoir comment me passer du HUD non plus, à voir les infos que je n'arrive pas à retrouver, et si c'est trop galère de faire autrement.

----------


## Icko

Il est dispo sur le xbox game pass ! Avec ma config actuel : Ryzen 2600x, 16go, 1060 6go sa passe ? Et faut il un mod pour le faire tourner en vr ou une version spécifique du jeu ? Où je peut le lancer et il reconnaitra l'oculus ?

----------


## 564.3

> Il est dispo sur le xbox game pass ! Avec ma config actuel : Ryzen 2600x, 16go, 1060 6go sa passe ? Et faut il un mod pour le faire tourner en vr ou une version spécifique du jeu ? Où je peut le lancer et il reconnaitra l'oculus ?


La VR est intégrée au jeu de base, ça devrait marcher quel que soit le distributeur.

Pour moi c'était surtout le CPU qui posait problème, donc ta config devrait être pas mal même si vaut mieux un GPU plus puissant.
Va falloir faire du réglage pour trouver le juste milieu entre qualité du rendu et confort.

----------

